# 06 Brute Force 650, rough idle



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys... just picked up a 2006 BF 650i on Friday. She is in amazing shape, only 111 hours and 530 miles. 

However, it does seem that it idles a bit rough and throttle response is a bit lacking. When idling it seems like it backfires a lot, pretty much the entire time... and when you turn the idle down it still backfires but idles a little rough and will sometimes stall. 

I put Sea Foam in the tank yesterday, ran her a bit and then let it sit overnight. Cranked her up this morning and did not notice any difference, even after letting her run for a bit. Any ideas? Here are a couple videos I took this afternoon. If this is normal sorry! I just know my buddies Prairie 650 idles smother than this. 

Sorry the videos are short, my phone sucks. 

idle1 - YouTube

idle2 - YouTube


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean the carbs,check the carb jets.Can't hear the videos well enough.Have you rode it and noticed a flashing belt light,or popping and backfiring when riding - limp mode.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

dman66 said:


> Clean the carbs,check the carb jets.Can't hear the videos well enough.Have you rode it and noticed a flashing belt light,or popping and backfiring when riding - limp mode.


Ah crap, I was worried about that. It is tough to hear.

The only time the belt light flashes is when you have the key turned on and its not started. Is that normal? Once its started and running it goes off.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

My 05 just started doing the same thing. Drained tank, refilled with fresh. No change. Just pulled carbs and they look very clean. I am at a loss. I am thinking that my fresh tank of gas must have been bad too. I don't know what else it can be. Once you throttle it the bike runs great, but it pops and backfires at idle just like this user.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

parkerexpress said:


> My 05 just started doing the same thing. Drained tank, refilled with fresh. No change. Just pulled carbs and they look very clean. I am at a loss. I am thinking that my fresh tank of gas must have been bad too. I don't know what else it can be. Once you throttle it the bike runs great, but it pops and backfires at idle just like this user.


Yeah I put fresh gas in it, and Sea Foam... no change. 

I know the guy who owned it prior to me. Im not kidding when I say it never went anywhere but a grass pasture. It honestly looks like its been siting in a showroom since it came out of the factory. 

I have been around a lot of quads and bikes, but this is throwing me for a loop


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Get into your carbs and make sure everything is clean. Also make sure that there are no air leaks anywhere. Especially on your vacuum lines coming of each head going to your fuel pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> Get into your carbs and make sure everything is clean. Also make sure that there are no air leaks anywhere. Especially on your vacuum lines coming of each head going to your fuel pump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.




Alright will do... I really dont feel like tearing into this thing though. I bought an extended warranty at the dealer. Would this be covered?

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

I just do not have the time or space to mess with this right now


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any mods done to the bike? If not warranty may cover it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> Any mods done to the bike? If not warranty may cover it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Nope, not a one... bone stock... just bought it Friday, along with the extended warranty.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Change the spark plugs and see what that does

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

Ngk cr7e is what the number is on the plugs


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Saintsation said:


> Change the spark plugs and see what that does
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------
> 
> Ngk cr7e is what the number is on the plugs


Sounds good, I am going to go up to the dealer and talk to someone tomorrow afternoon and see what they say.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine pops alt until she warms up,,,, I've heard that tight valves can cause this problem as well on brutes.... He they warm up, they tend to expand , thus run better when warm... so the moral of the story is,,, set your valves when engine is cold I'm told,,,


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Takeum said:


> Mine pops alt until she warms up,,,, I've heard that tight valves can cause this problem as well on brutes.... He they warm up, they tend to expand , thus run better when warm... so the moral of the story is,,, set your valves when engine is cold I'm told,,,


Thats interesting but, it seems with mine it does this even after it is warmed up. 

Been checking around on other forums and it looks like it could be a whole host of different things. I think I am just going to be taking it into the dealer as long as they will cover this. I would normally tackle this head on and get it fixed, but I just dont have the time.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Let me know what they say at the dealer. i am still working on mine. I will check the lines and the plugs. Already pulled the carbs and they are clean. Thanks


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

parkerexpress said:


> Let me know what they say at the dealer. i am still working on mine. I will check the lines and the plugs. Already pulled the carbs and they are clean. Thanks


Will do man. Did you watch my videos? Is yours something similar? 

Im going to be calling around tomorrow and hopefully I can get it looked at by wednesday.

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

From what I have read on here and elsewhere, if it is backfiring through the exhaust like mine is... its probably running rich. What is the easiest way to adjust the A/F ratio on these? 

Im guessing I would be able to tell if this were the problem by starting it then taking the air box lid off?


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Arkie said:


> Will do man. Did you watch my videos? Is yours something similar?
> 
> Im going to be calling around tomorrow and hopefully I can get it looked at by wednesday.
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is kinda similar but louder. It pops when riding just at takeoff and then it is fine. I plan to check the plugs when I get back, that is the only thing I havent checked and I havent messed with the AF mixture so it should not have changed. I have not done a valve adjustment on mine but I am not sure why that would cause a backfire at low RPM.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

parkerexpress said:


> Yeah, mine is kinda similar but louder. It pops when riding just at takeoff and then it is fine. I plan to check the plugs when I get back, that is the only thing I havent checked and I havent messed with the AF mixture so it should not have changed. I have not done a valve adjustment on mine but I am not sure why that would cause a backfire at low RPM.


Just got back from the dealer. Both mechanics agreed it was probably just bad gas, and maybe spark plugs. It does not cut out at all through the powerband and runs fine once you take off. Going to drain the gas and see where it goes from there


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

It all depends on where the popping happens - idle to 1/8th throttle could be A/F screw settings - factory set at 2 1/2 turns out each,or may need to install # 40 pilot jets.... Could just be needing one #4 shimm under each carb needle - tons of info on internet on this......Carb boot air leaks from dry rot intake or carb boots......Choke plunger stuck open on one or both carbs or air leaks at 90 degree boots at each choke plunger boot.....This can get even more detailed with things to check,so just start searching on this site for these issues........


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have learned to deal with it... 

Sorta. Mine pops and hiccups like mad when on a cold start, however, runs like a scalded ape after it "warms up"..

I have dealt with several of these machines, I honestly think it's the norm?


----------



## superflauge (Dec 4, 2012)

having same problem with my 05 750 have aftermarket cdi and snorkel kit changed plugs no difference runs better with choke slightly on just wandering if your carbs were clean and won,t an air leak make your bike rev a little higher


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

dman66 said:


> It all depends on where the popping happens - idle to 1/8th throttle could be A/F screw settings - factory set at 2 1/2 turns out each,or may need to install # 40 pilot jets.... Could just be needing one #4 shimm under each carb needle - tons of info on internet on this......Carb boot air leaks from dry rot intake or carb boots......Choke plunger stuck open on one or both carbs or air leaks at 90 degree boots at each choke plunger boot.....This can get even more detailed with things to check,so just start searching on this site for these issues........


Thanks Dman, I still have the carbs off, so I am checking everything as I reassemble to make sure there are no cracks or leaks. I have never had the carbs off until now so I am taking it slow. 

Does anyone on here run a cap full of two stroke oil in the gas tank? I heard it is great for preventing sludge buildup due to ethanol.


----------

